# Why I love commercial electrical over residential



## jar546 (Jan 24, 2011)

Commercial work:







Residential work:


----------



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Gotta love those weekend warriors.......

I'm going to have some excellent pics of a commercial/industrial electrical installation going into a cheeese factory here. Stainless steel, tubing, boxes, etc. in the production areas, fabricated on site. Saw some samples when we took it to the BOA for approval of alternate methods, this is going to be so cool. Will be sharing with you all.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jan 24, 2011)

How's this for some residential work: (Yes, that is NM cable!!!)


----------



## jar546 (Jan 24, 2011)

That was the intent of NM cable installation.  I would like to have that photo issued with all electrical permits.


----------



## north star (Jan 24, 2011)

** * * **

Wouldn't some of those neatly [ close proximity to each ] circuits

of NM need derating?  .....Also, in some places, the staples appear

to be crimping the NM.

** * * **


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 24, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> Wouldn't some of those neatly [ close proximity to each ] circuitsof NM need derating?


Nope, the installer maintained spacing, and IMO, according to the reference below, spacing could be one hydrogen atom.



> 310.15(B)(2) Adjustment Factors.  (a)     More Than Three Current-Carrying Conductors in a Raceway or Cable. Where the number of current-carrying conductors in a raceway or cable exceeds three, or where single conductors or multiconductor cables are installed without maintaining spacing for a continuous length longer than 600 mm (24 in.) and are not installed in raceways, the allowable ampacity of each conductor shall be reduced as shown in Table 310.15(B)(2)(a). Each current-carrying conductor of a paralleled set of conductors shall be counted as a current-carrying conductor.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 24, 2011)

nice touch with the wood blocks standing the conductors off so they could cross perpendicular.  I couldn't see them at first the darn paint job is nicer than my living room.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry to see you can't install NM neatly.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful work. Like art and music.


----------



## steveray (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like a circuit board or something out of Tron!!!   Nicely done Sir!


----------



## fiddler (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm tempted to keep copies of those pics in my wallet for the next time I call an install for bundling.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 25, 2011)

well Jeff's photo just needed a few more staples!


----------



## TimNY (Jan 25, 2011)

nah they just used the chart for conductors "in free air"


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 25, 2011)

That is either an owner with very deep pockets or an electical contractor on the road to Chapter 7.


----------

